# Panel location



## wirinfrenzy (Jul 20, 2010)

What section prohibits panels from being located in a stairway landing?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't know about this requirement. I only know about the section that says that "overcurrent devices shall not be located over steps of a stairway". (I'm not up on 2011, though; is this something new or am I a ****** ?) 

(240.24 F 2008 btw)


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wirinfrenzy said:


> What section prohibits panels from being located in a stairway landing?
> Thanks in advance.



Read all of 110.26 , 230 .70 and article 408.

Also you local building code will have info on that.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

wirinfrenzy said:


> What section prohibits panels from being located in a stairway landing?
> Thanks in advance.


I don't think there is one. so long as the clearance is maintained.
Just not over the steps/stairs.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Cover*

I always recommend a velvet Elvis/Jesus to cover the panel in hallways, stair landings and such like below.


----------

